# Boyfriend help



## TheCure911 (Feb 19, 2007)

ok me and my boyfriend have been goin gou tfor a while now and he has always been a wierd grem freak and he won t eat off of me or make out or anything when i try to talk to him aboutit he says i complain to much and have to except it what should i do ?


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 19, 2007)

he doesnt kiss you? wow i really dont know that sounds bad.


----------



## Kimmers86 (Feb 19, 2007)

That's strange...I have no idea how to help..sorry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessica (Feb 19, 2007)

OK I would be really upset if he didnt want to "make out" with me. I could tolerate the germ thing because I hate eating or drinking from other people (drives dave crazy) but I need to kiss my man with passion not just a peck!!! So tell him how you feel and don't let him make you feel bad because you're complaining. I would too!!!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 19, 2007)

When u said you've been going out for awhile with him...exactly how long is that? I do find it weird that he doesn't want to kiss or makeout. I had an ex who was a germaphobe in terms of not wanting to share food/drinks, but he'd still give me kisses every once in awhile. You should definately confront him about that. There's nothing wrong with demanding some snogging! hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheCure911 (Feb 19, 2007)

yea thats what i said i was liek whats so gross abou tme that like you cant kiss me i don t have a dicease that he ccould get or anything. i don tknow he wont change he says he loves me but i thought love ment he would do anything for me or i mean atleast kiss me liek let me know that you love me and that your more then a friend.

yea i agree umm we were together for a year but things got reall ybad with him and my friends then i we got backl together after a month and have been together for four months now.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 19, 2007)

For me, physical affection is _really_ important and if a guy I was with didn't want to kiss me that would be a definite problem no matter whether he said he "loved" me or not. Does he hug you or hold hands with you or do anything else that is affectionate? From my experience (although this isn't always the case), actions speak louder than words... and if he is being distant towards you for reasons other than germs (especially since you've been on and off, maybe he isn't sure about his feelings which is subconsciously preventing him from being affectionate with you) then I think you need to reevaluate what you really want from him... if it bothers you that he isn't kissing you, which it must be if you are asking for advice on it, then talk to him about it. I can't see what valid reason he could give you to explain why he wouldn't want to make out with his girlfriend.

Also, is it just you or has he had a dislike towards kissing other people as well? Because if it is only you then I think it might be more of a relationship problem then something just being wrong with this guy's germ-phobia. That's just my take on it... good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 19, 2007)

Did you say he won't eat off of you? Like, eat food off your body?


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 19, 2007)

It sounds like he has OCD Obsessive Compulsive Disorder.

This is a type of personality disorder. Medication can help but behavioural therapy will be needed as well, for him to recover.

If he doesn't go to a psychiatrist, I would consider this a deal breaker.

You have only known him a short time. If he doesn't seek help, he will always be this way - you have to decide if he is really worth it.


----------



## TheCure911 (Feb 19, 2007)

no not off of me liek if i take a bite of ssomething he wont eat where i bite he will eat around it and yea he has ocd but doesnt try to stop it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 19, 2007)

I dated a guy like this for 6 months, I was 18 or 19. He wouldnt ever kiss me, or anything. Nice guy, just strange. He said he thought kissing was gross. I dumped him for someone else. Honestly it was more like friends, there was absolutely no intimacy in any shape or form, yet he told told me he loved me. Go figure.


----------



## jessimau (Feb 19, 2007)

If he's not willing to do anything about the way he is, then I'd say it's a deal breaker. Do you really want to stay in a relationship with someone who won't kiss you?

Just a quibble -- OCD is *not* a personality disorder. Personality disorders are TOTALLY different from the regular mental disorders. In fact, the research that has been done is showing that there may be a biological basis for OCD.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 19, 2007)

You have been with this man for a year and wont kiss you? Have you explored the idea that maybe someone gave him something before and he's just trying to be careful? I dont know that just dont sound right


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 19, 2007)

maybe he is suffering from OCD?


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 20, 2007)

It seems odd that you consider yourself boyfriend and girlfriend, but there's no physical attraction there. Sounds more like a platonic friendship. Is he using the not wanting to catch germs as an excuse for not wanting to be intimate? That maybe he's not as into you as you are into him?


----------



## han (Feb 20, 2007)

i agree^^ i couldnt go the rest of my days with out kissing or makeing out with some one i was with just because they have germ issues.


----------



## TheCure911 (Feb 20, 2007)

he is really intimate but just not with making out for some reason i dont know why.


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 20, 2007)

So what? You're not clean enough for him to even kiss you? Oh man! That sucks. I'm can be a very touchy-feely person and I need to kiss and hug and if I can't get that, then seeeeeeeeeeeeee ya!


----------



## TheCure911 (Feb 20, 2007)

" So what? You're not clean enough for him to even kiss you?"

thats how i feel but when i ask he says thats not it.


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 20, 2007)

then what is it?


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 20, 2007)

no kissing?!!?!?!

what kinda relationship is that


----------

